
The promise and threat of facial recognition technologies - rustoo
http://datagovernance.org/video/the-promise-and-threat-of-facial-recognition-technologies
======
notlukesky
Facial and other forms of “recognition” have been in use since the ages...
technology just allows this to be at scale and potentially pervasive...
especially in settings like airports or cities like London...

We used to have wanted ads in the post office. Now it is at the disposal of
every camera.

